# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  how to fix plinth boards to concrete stumps

## Steffen595

Hi, 
I got hardwood standoffs next to the new concrete stumps. Heard they are not going to last long. 
So now I am trying to fix the plinth boards onto the stumps. Drilling into them is of course not an option, rather make some clamps or U-shapes from steel and then fix the boards into them. 
Or any other ideas / suggestions? 
Thanks, 
Steffen

----------


## r3nov8or

I'd replace the standoffs with treated pine ones - (presuming your buildier did not completely fill the stump hole with concrete) dig down a little and secure teh wood in concrete, make them high enough to fix to the bearer or joist via nailing, skew nailing if need be - add a bead of liquid nails along the length for good measure.  Plan where you need to butt plinth boards and make the standoff wider to cater, or add a standoff to each side of the stumps as necessary. Should last as long as the plinth boards themselves.

----------


## Steffen595

its cast in already  :Redface: ( hence the idea with the clamps

----------

